# Soft Serve Ice Cream or Hard Ice Cream?



## Antipode (Jul 8, 2012)

I had a friend who didn't know the difference, so I'll provide a picture just in case.










Soft Serve ^











Hard Ice Cream ^


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

I like soft serve best. I honestly wish I had a machine that makes it in my house. Probably better that I don't or I'd get addicted to ice cream cones. I like the texture.


----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

Ice cream is ice cream. Unfortunately for my diet, I absolutely love both.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

I like it hard *smiles innocently*


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

I prefer hard ice cream. It is much more delicious and the fruit flavors have chunks of fruit and butter pecan has pecans. My mouth is watering. Bedtime. (maybe I'll dream about ice cream... and hope that food filled dreams don't cause me to gain weight, lol).


----------



## knightingling (Oct 15, 2013)

I like soft serve more. I like the feeling on the tongue.


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

Hard ice cream, better. 

Specific flavor depends on my mood; sometimes I like simple smooth clean tastes, and sometimes i like lots of goo and chunks.


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

Hard. l like to be able to chew it, like Breyer's.


----------



## GinningPuma4011 (Aug 22, 2013)

Soft! But I really like hard when it's in a waffle cone


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Really good 'hard' ice cream is infinitely better than soft serve, not even close at all!


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Both  As long as there's ice cream!


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Soft served icecream


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Hard, I've never been a big fan of soft serve.


----------



## anaraqueen (May 14, 2015)

as long as it's ice cream


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

Soft served. Have always preferred it...


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

hard served ice cream


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Soft


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

soft serve


----------

